# north kent plastic mouse rack for sale.



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

iv placed this add in here as i think its probably the place to get it seen by rodent breeders.

iv got a 56 cage north kent plastic mouse rack im looking to sell. iv down sized and now breed more rats than anything else so seems a shame when someone else could be using it. in in cumbria and im asking £300.

thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Try putting it here in the classifieds for a better response:2thumb:
Equipment Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Try putting it here in the classifieds for a better response:2thumb:
> Equipment Classifieds - Reptile Forums



thanks


----------

